# Vector go kart



## ErieH2O (Jan 24, 2018)

Selling kids go kart, they have out grown it. Has 6hp Subaru motor and coil shock suspension. $500. Located in Monroe County. No deliveries.


----------



## ErieH2O (Jan 24, 2018)

Sorry meant for this to go in the Trading Post.


----------

